# Dutch/German Settlement on Matagorda Peninsula



## Beth Bow (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to find the location of the old Dutch/German Settlement that was on Matagorda Peninsula. All I know is that it was midway between Cavallo Pass on the west end and the mouth of Caney Creek to the east. Another source says midway between Decrow's Point and the mouth of Caney Creek. As you know, that covers a lot of territory.

I am hoping to find the remains of the settlement and the graves of the Williams family that are buried out there. I know that they lived not very far from a grove of Cedar trees (salt cedars) because during hurricanes the inhabitants would take refuge in these cedar groves.

The only cedar grove I know of is at Brown Cedar Cut.

I am hoping there will be some fishermen familiar with the area that could point me in the right direction.

Any help would be so greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,
Beth Ellis Bow


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

You will have a much better chance of a response to this if you move it to the General Fishing Discussion Board.


----------



## Beth Bow (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you. I did that also. I am trying to cover all my bases.


----------



## allin (Aug 14, 2014)

*dutch settlement*

You might try calling the museum in Port Lavacca-the lady that runs it seems to have tremendous knowledge of that area, including Indianola.--


----------



## Beth Bow (Sep 27, 2015)

allin said:


> You might try calling the museum in Port Lavacca-the lady that runs it seems to have tremendous knowledge of that area, including Indianola.--


Thank you, I'll have to do that. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

The Texas General Land Office may have some old maps of the area from that timeframe also. I would do some google searching for something like that.


----------

